# HS50-67175C Speed



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Does anyone know the top no load speed for this engine? The service manual refers to micro fiche # 30. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Don L (Jul 14, 2012)

Low 1,700 RPM,High 3,450 RPM.


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

thanks


----------



## Don L (Jul 14, 2012)

Any time.Since you listed the microfiche card number thats what I used to look it up.Will have to figure out how to look it up on the computer.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Don L said:


> Any time.Since you listed the microfiche card number thats what I used to look it up.Will have to figure out how to look it up on the computer.


Don't count on it. Tecumseh went bankrupt and those of us with fiche cards 28 through 30 aren't about to give them up. Tecumseh never really got computerized, although they did use ARI's partsmart but not all info. got pumped into that. They even set-up a dealersite but it was near the end. While their assets were bought along with the trademarks, retro-support is there but not being updated as far as I know. Good product, decent company but when B&S bought snapper etc. and MTD went chinese tecumseh went bye-bye.


----------



## Don L (Jul 14, 2012)

paulr44 said:


> Don't count on it. Tecumseh went bankrupt and those of us with fiche cards 28 through 30 aren't about to give them up. Tecumseh never really got computerized, although they did use ARI's partsmart but not all info. got pumped into that. They even set-up a dealersite but it was near the end. While their assets were bought along with the trademarks, retro-support is there but not being updated as far as I know. Good product, decent company but when B&S bought snapper etc. and MTD went chinese tecumseh went bye-bye.


Yeah,sometimes I still have to go to microfiche to find part numbers like rewind starter parts.I would recommend saving all your old microfiche cards for all brands just for this reason.A part on the shelf is worthless if you do'nt know what it fits.
I knew Tecumseh stopped selling in the U.S.a few years ago from a dealer meeting I attended,I heard rumors of E.P.A regulations,Walmart and others being the reasons for exit from the U.S.market but did'nt know they were completly out of business.
I think the program we use is SnapOn,if this is'nt correct I will correct tomorrow.


----------



## Don L (Jul 14, 2012)

We use Snap-on Parts Manager Pro.V6.3.6 and microfiche cards.
Don


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Don L said:


> Yeah,sometimes I still have to go to microfiche to find part numbers like rewind starter parts.I would recommend saving all your old microfiche cards for all brands just for this reason.A part on the shelf is worthless if you do'nt know what it fits.
> I knew Tecumseh stopped selling in the U.S.a few years ago from a dealer meeting I attended,I heard rumors of E.P.A regulations,Walmart and others being the reasons for exit from the U.S.market but did'nt know they were completly out of business.
> I think the program we use is SnapOn,if this is'nt correct I will correct tomorrow.


Tecumseh did not go bankrupt. They stopped production of their transmission and engine divisions, but continue with their compressor division.

Tecumseh used their own parts look up called Parts Manager Pro that was developed by ProQuest. It may have been ported to ARI's parts smart, but if so happened much later as when Tecumseh original parts look up debuted it was the ProQuest product. I remember this well, because I was already using parts smart in my store, and had to purchase a completely separate program from Tecumseh to look up their parts.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Ok, you're right. They didn't go bankrupt. They did flouder a bit, then sold the engine division. Too bad too - they made the best snowblower engines but they trouble meeting EPA requirements. Both of my snowblowers have Tec. engines, one is an HH50 (old as dirt Reo).


----------

